# LGBTAQ vocabulary list.....do i define or confine? list 1 of 9



## Rstank (Dec 8, 2009)

androgyny- a person who identifies as both or neither of the two culturally defined genders; and/or who expresses and/or presents merged culturally/stereotypically feminine and masculine characteristics, or mainly neutral characteristics. may or may not express dual gender identity

assigned gender- the announcement by doctors based on our physical anatomy looks like at birth

binary gender system- a culturally defined code of acceptable behaviors which teach that there are men and women, who are masculine and feminine, and that there is nothing outside this system

binding- the practice of taping or compressing the chest or "breast tissue" so that one can pass as a man

bisexual(bi)-a person who is emotionally, spiritually, physically, and/or sexually attracted to those of either gender or of multiple deviant genders

bottom surgery- surgery 'below the waist' to create for example, a vagina or a penis

boydyke- a "female bodied" person who intentionally or nonintentionally expresses and/or presents cultyrally/stereotypically masculine, particularly boyish, characteristics. also one who enjoys being perceived as o young male

butch- used to identify a person who expresses and /or presents culturally/ stereotypically masculine characteristics. can be used either as a positive or negative term




thats it for list one do your homework and educate yourself ill be posting list 2 of 9 tommorrow stay tuned in and open the mind to this new information


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 9, 2009)

And really the whole thread should be all these lists you want to post, not a thread for each post you wanna make numbered 1-9.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, thanks for posting this. I've met a lot of transgender/genderqueer folks in my travels and as a straight male who who grew up in an environment where these sorts of issues were virtually non-existant--I love learning about it all. Links would definitely help!


----------



## bote (Dec 27, 2009)

Rstank said:


> bisexual(bi)-a person who is emotionally, spiritually, physically, and/or sexually attracted to those of either gender or of multiple deviant genders




i´m particularly interested in this definition because it includes the ¨emotionally and spiritually¨ clauses. Just curious where this came from, or what it´s based on?

and thanks for posting this.


----------



## partysummer07 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bote - I would say (it may be different for other people or for the writer of that definition) that the inclusion of emotionally and spiritually is due to the fact that for some people, those are powerful aspects of what makes a good relationship. Two (or more?) people can come together for any number of reasons really, and gender/biological sex of the potential partner is often not the deciding factor. 

For instance, some people who find men more physically/sexually attractive than women might still consider dating a woman if they develop a close emotional bond.


----------



## 40ozprophet (Mar 3, 2010)

This seems to be from where this information is coming. There are a bunch of lists like this out there on the web, but this one seems pretty good.


----------



## captnjack (Feb 9, 2011)

another term for someone who identifies as either both or neither, is pansgendered, like yours truly 
there is a very large percent of LBGT out trampin' america and they're awesome people. i was fortunate enough to live in a city where there was a pretty large LBGT community and i grew up in understanding. however i do know and realize that its hard to explain to someone who doesn't really know what it is.
if anything, if you meet someone down the road like this, treat it like anything else you learn about that person, with interest and without judging. we're all just people, right?


----------

